# Help! Frog blindness



## iller1 (Feb 22, 2017)

I think one of my dart frogs is going blind and I am not sure what to do. A few days ago I noticed that it was having a hard time orienting itself inside the vivarium, on closer inspection I noticed that its eyes are cloudy and look like they have cataracts. Any ideas about what is going on? She is starting to look skinny so I do not think she has been able to see for awhile. I have seen her eat but not nearly as much as the other ones.


----------



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

Take her to an exotic vet and find out what's going on with her eyes. 

Also, set up a QT tub for her with a banana slice as a food station. She won't have competition for the food and will be able to find the flies easier.

Hope things work out for her...


----------

